# Beading bit quetsion



## John M. Interanto (Jul 30, 2008)

How does a beaded bit profile look when applied to an inside edge at the intersection of the inside corner where the rail meets the style. I am building carriage doors which are already assembled.

Thanks,
John Interanto


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi John and welcome to the forums.

If you are asking if it would look good, I would have to say it is a matter of choice. When I am stuck on a question like this, I always ask myself if I will like it, I have very seldomly made the wrong decision.

Good luck on your decision and maybe one of the other members may have more experience with beading doors.

John


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Beads in the inside corner can be a bit tricky...on a R & S joint...you will need to remove some of the bead by hand in order to get it to fit just right...and look good.........
But they do look good when it's done right...the trick is to get the bead on both parts to come in on a 45 deg.fit...on the inside corner...or you can sometimes get it to fit just right with a bit of coping with a hand coping saw, on one of the parts in the corner...just like putting moding down in a indside corner.

Norm A. of the NYWS started doing about the same on many of the cabinets he made, he use a small insert part to get that look.
3/4" wide by 1/8" thick with a bead on one edge,then he nailed and glued them in place... 

=========



John M. Interanto said:


> How does a beaded bit profile look when applied to an inside edge at the intersection of the inside corner where the rail meets the style. I am building carriage doors which are already assembled.
> 
> Thanks,
> John Interanto


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums John.


----------

